# Diesel Conversion



## John_Forbush (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm thinking of making a bolt on diesel conversion for small engines, before I try to make it is anyone interested?


----------



## jdfan100 (Jan 26, 2013)

John_Forbush said:


> I'm thinking of making a bolt on diesel conversion for small engines, before I try to make it is anyone interested?


Hell yea go for it!! I'd buy it!!


----------



## John_Forbush (Dec 8, 2013)

What would be your price range, also these could run kerosene, and gasoline


----------



## jdfan100 (Jan 26, 2013)

John_Forbush said:


> What would be your price range, also these could run kerosene, and gasoline


What ya lookin to get for it?


----------



## John_Forbush (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm gonna try to keep the cost under $200, the only thing you'd have to do when you receive it is install it and have the head on your engine milled as much as possible.


----------



## jdfan100 (Jan 26, 2013)

John_Forbush said:


> I'm gonna try to keep the cost under $200, the only thing you'd have to do when you receive it is install it and have the head on your engine milled as much as possible.


I could do under $200... Like $150 maybe  now how would I mill the head?


----------



## John_Forbush (Dec 8, 2013)

It would be an efi system that would run off the magnet on your flywheel, for battery ignition engines I'm still working on a design though.


----------



## John_Forbush (Dec 8, 2013)

Any machine shop could mull the head, it's something a pro should do so you don't mess your head up, and I'll have to see what all the parts and stuff cost.


----------



## jdfan100 (Jan 26, 2013)

John_Forbush said:


> It would be an efi system that would run off the magnet on your flywheel, for battery ignition engines I'm still working on a design though.


Right... So it would work off most the older engines?


----------



## John_Forbush (Dec 8, 2013)

I would custom build them for people, depending on the engine.


----------



## jdfan100 (Jan 26, 2013)

John_Forbush said:


> Any machine shop could mull the head, it's something a pro should do so you don't mess your head up, and I'll have to see what all the parts and stuff cost.


Well that's handy my dad runs a machine shop in bainbridge


----------



## jdfan100 (Jan 26, 2013)

John_Forbush said:


> I would custom build them for people, depending on the engine.


So I would give you the engine model and you would custom build the kit?


----------



## John_Forbush (Dec 8, 2013)

Yes, what engine would you want it for?


----------



## jdfan100 (Jan 26, 2013)

John_Forbush said:


> Yes, what engine would you want it for?


I have a Kohler command 12.5 hp it's in my John Deere STX38


----------



## John_Forbush (Dec 8, 2013)

Is it an OHV engine?


----------



## jdfan100 (Jan 26, 2013)

John_Forbush said:


> Is it an OHV engine?


Yes sir it is... I also have a twin cylinder 18 hp Briggs and Stratton that's not ohv if you can't do it to a ohv.. I'd be interested in buying kits for one or both of these


----------



## John_Forbush (Dec 8, 2013)

The OHV would be a better candidate, they have more compression, and the twin would be a little different of a kit, I'll have to think on that one.


----------



## jdfan100 (Jan 26, 2013)

John_Forbush said:


> The OHV would be a better candidate, they have more compression, and the twin would be a little different of a kit, I'll have to think on that one.


In that case I'd seriously be interested in the one for my 12.5 Kohler


----------



## fatjay (Dec 6, 2013)

For under $200 I'd swap out my 14hp kohler in a heartbeat.


----------



## John_Forbush (Dec 8, 2013)

Ok, I'll have to develop a prototype and test it before I sell them, I'm just trying to see how much interest there is in them.


----------



## jdfan100 (Jan 26, 2013)

John_Forbush said:


> Ok, I'll have to develop a prototype and test it before I sell them, I'm just trying to see how much interest there is in them.


Sounds good just let me know and we'll work out a price and such  

Thanks
-Ben


----------



## John_Forbush (Dec 8, 2013)

For battery ignition I need to come up with a way to time the injection, for the magneto ignition it just takes a hall sensor run off the flywheel magnet, for battery ignition I'll probably have to tap into the points.


----------



## jdfan100 (Jan 26, 2013)

fatjay said:


> For under $200 I'd swap out my 14hp kohler in a heartbeat.


That's what I'm sayin fatjay!


----------



## John_Forbush (Dec 8, 2013)

And I'll definitely let you know.


----------



## jdfan100 (Jan 26, 2013)

John_Forbush said:


> For battery ignition I need to come up with a way to time the injection, for the magneto ignition it just takes a hall sensor run off the flywheel magnet, for battery ignition I'll probably have to tap into the points.


Yea mines got a magneto


----------



## John_Forbush (Dec 8, 2013)

I know that, but for the kohler k series I need to find a way to time it.


----------



## jdfan100 (Jan 26, 2013)

John_Forbush said:


> I know that, but for the kohler k series I need to find a way to time it.


Right.....


----------



## John_Forbush (Dec 8, 2013)

But I'll build my prototype and get all the bugs worked out and let you know, it'll probably be a 3-6 months before its ready.


----------



## jdfan100 (Jan 26, 2013)

John_Forbush said:


> But I'll build my prototype and get all the bugs worked out and let you know, it'll probably be a 3-6 months before its ready.


Sounds good just let me know boss


----------



## John_Forbush (Dec 8, 2013)

Ok, will do.


----------



## John_Forbush (Dec 8, 2013)

This is the design I'm going for.


----------



## jdfan100 (Jan 26, 2013)

John_Forbush said:


> This is the design I'm going for.


That looks like it'll work.  I have a big book on Diesel engines so if ya got any questions I might be able to help ya


----------



## John_Forbush (Dec 8, 2013)

Ok, thanks, if I need help I'll let you know.


----------



## jdfan100 (Jan 26, 2013)

John_Forbush said:


> Ok, thanks, if I need help I'll let you know.


Alrighty


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

John_Forbush said:


> Ok, I'll have to develop a prototype and test it before I sell them, I'm just trying to see how much interest there is in them.


Would the higher compression cause a problem with the plastic gear on the starter?


----------



## John_Forbush (Dec 8, 2013)

It shouldn't, it should be fine.


----------



## thirdroc17 (Sep 24, 2012)

Not all Kohler K-Series are battery coil, some have a magneto.


----------



## thirdroc17 (Sep 24, 2012)

John_Forbush said:


> View attachment 20133
> 
> 
> This is the design I'm going for.



I'm confused. Diesels don't have throttle bodies, and the fuel ignites from the heat of compression when it's injected into the cylinder.

This drawing looks more like a fuel injection system for a gas engine, with no way to regulate the amount of fuel injected.


----------



## John_Forbush (Dec 8, 2013)

This is a diesel conversion, and a fuel pump regulator would regulate the fuel, also I was referring to the kohler k series engines.


----------



## thirdroc17 (Sep 24, 2012)

Some Kohler K Series came with magnetos. Look in their service manual.


----------



## John_Forbush (Dec 8, 2013)

That was a kit kohler offered, the ins that came with a magneto was the magnum series, the difference between them and the k series was that the crank was tapered different and the magneto ignition.


----------



## thirdroc17 (Sep 24, 2012)

Regardless, the K-Series were available with a magneto, so my original statement is still true. Good luck with your kits, because as your drawing is done now, it won't work. No use saying why, because you know it all.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

I saw a guy put K-1 in a 69 Buick 350 gas engine. It ran 'just like a diesel, sounded like a diesel, but he couldn't shut it off! He had to take air cleaner off and choke it to death. I'm not sure how long it lasted because I didn't see him again.


----------



## John_Forbush (Dec 8, 2013)

Yeah, sometimes you have to cut the air on stuff like that.


----------

